
New Scrum-Based Project Management Tool. Start for Free Forever - vintkor
https://scrumium.io
======
rpiguy
What country was this developed in? Why is there no section "About" the
company and its origins.

English spelling errors on the landing page do not inspire confidence, nor
does the lack of information about the company. I wouldn't share any credit
card information with them.

Product itself looks great :-)

